# Who is getting the H1N1 Vaccine?



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Simple as the title  Feel free to elaborate on your answers.


I'll start. I'm on the fence but mostly I don't want to get it. I feel it is a new vaccine that hasn't had ample time to be tested. However, I would feel pretty silly if I died from the virus instead.


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

You wont die from the virus if your immune system is strong enough. 

I think the whole medical system and mankind in general make things bigger than what they really are.

It's just the flu. There are millions of strands out there, if it isn't this one that is making a scare, it'll be the next and the next and the next.

I am not getting the vaccine. 

I got the flu shot one year, and I got the flu 3ish times that season. Rediculous. Later to find out that the flu shot is just for 1 strand of the virus, while there are millions of others out there.

And when the virus leaves one person, it mutates - and is now a totally different strand, and infects the next. That is why the common cold, and flu have no cure's.

So you get vaccinated for this "strand" of flu - it wont protect you when that strand mutates and becomes a different strand.

The problem is - are the millions of people out there who keep taking medicine for no reason at all. "Oh I have a headache" lets pop pills. *That's just a minor example*

People pop pills all the time - and what that does, is weaken our immune systems. So when a flu strand comes along - BAM - that person who has been weakening their immune system for years due to the over the counter pills - has no defense system.

And the result is - this.


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

I haven't had a vaccine for anything other than tetanus in God knows how long. Other than my sports injuries, I am as healthy as a horse, so to speak. I had slight flu-ey symptoms a month or so ago and they disappeared within a few days, I think I have a fairly strong immune system.
I do figure that this is just another strain that will come and go.
What has me wondering is that this virus seems to "target" (if you will) young, healthy females. I am just that. I won't die if my immune system is strong enough, no, but this doesn't seem to be your average flu.


----------



## Crimsonhorse01 (Sep 8, 2009)

My farrier is a doomsday. I was told to watch the H1N1. Just to be on the safe side I am not nor is my daughter getting it. Especially, now that our president has let it bypass regulations. I am Not letting anyone with a shot near. Now if they start forcing the vaccine my farrier is 100% right.


----------



## Tennessee (Dec 7, 2008)

I've already had H1N1, so I don't see why I need the shot anymore.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

JustDressageIt said:


> Simple as the title  Feel free to elaborate on your answers.
> 
> 
> I'll start. I'm on the fence but mostly I don't want to get it. I feel it is a new vaccine that hasn't had ample time to be tested. However, I would feel pretty silly if I died from the virus instead.



It hasn't. Not only that but the the government is blanketing them against law suits, which means something eh. So no, I won't getting it. I had the flu shot done and I'll just keep protecting myself the best way I can and hope I don't get it. If I do, I'll have to hope I handle it like any other type of flu.


----------



## Quixotic (May 22, 2009)

Tennessee said:


> I've already had H1N1, so I don't see why I need the shot anymore.


Same with me. Although even if I hadn't gotten it, I still probably wouldn't be getting the shot. Unless it's a life or death situation, I tend to try to avoid needles at all costs.


----------



## Equus_girl (Jan 25, 2009)

No, I won't be getting it. I don't get vaccinations. They can have severe side effects - I know from experience with relatives. There is mercury in them too and I would never want to get one.


----------



## RegalCharm (Jul 24, 2008)

*CBS Reveals that Swine Flu Cases Seriously Overestimated *


Text size


*Dr. Mercola*
October 24, 2009
The U.S. Centers for Disease Control and Prevention (CDC) states on their main flu Web site http://www.cdc.gov/flu/ that flu activity is increasing in the United States, with most states reporting “widespread influenza activity.”
The CDC goes on to say, and I quote: 
_“So far, most flu is 2009 H1N1 flu (sometimes called “swine flu”).”_​But wait stop the presses.
A three-month-long investigation by CBS News, released earlier this week that included state-by-state test results, revealed some very different facts. The CBS study found that H1N1 flu cases are NOT as prevalent as feared. A CBS article even states: 
_“If you’ve been diagnosed “probable” or “presumed” 2009 H1N1 or “swine flu” in recent months, you may be surprised to know this*: odds are you didn’t have H1N1 flu. In fact, you probably didn’t have flu at all.*“_​Obviously CBS News and the CDC are completely contradicting each other. So who is right?
Well, CBS reports that in late July 2009 the CDC advised states to STOP testing for H1N1 flu, and they also stopped counting individual cases.
Their rationale for this, according to CBS News, was that it was a waste of resources to test for H1N1 flu because it was already confirmed as an epidemic.
So just like that virtually _every_ person who visited their physician with flu-like symptoms since late July was assumed to have H1N1, with no testing necessary because, after all, there’s an epidemic.
It’s interesting to note that at the same time as the CDC decided the H1N1 epidemic warranted no further testing for cases due to its epidemic status, Finnish health authorities actually downgraded the threat of swine flu. 
Read entire article


----------



## 3neighs (Jul 15, 2008)

Neither myself, my husband nor our three girls will be getting the vaccine. It's supposedly running rampant in our area right now and a lot of schools have closed, but as others have stated the vaccine has not been tested enough for our satisfaction.


----------



## TaMMa89 (Apr 12, 2008)

I think I won't unless the virus mutates and become more lethal.

In my opinion that vaccine is too new, gave too fast to consumers without proper, thorough testing (even they tested it with infants during spring/summer here :roll. Perhaps we know that we won't die for the vaccine tomorrow but who will know long-term effects of it?

Of course it's good that they monitor the situation and develop the vaccine because like we know, also Spanish Flu back in the early 20th century started as a normal influenza and then mutated and turned lethal. Still, if this virus will mutate it isn't sure that the vaccine works anymore.

Of course new things like this always come with some kind of rumors which aren't always true but here's something that I found. I'm not sure if should I believe this or take it as one of the rumors: Swine flu jab link to killer nerve disease: Leaked letter reveals concern of neurologists over 25 deaths in America | Mail Online


----------



## bubblegum (Oct 6, 2009)

i think swine flu is totally ridiculous i know people that have had it and they say the actual flu is so much worse


----------



## BaliDoll (Sep 21, 2009)

I was supposed to get it, I have had two transplants and have a terrible immune system... however, like some have said here, I don't want to get a shot that has only been out for a month or two. A saw a video about a girl who had SEVERE neurological damage done from getting a flu shot, and it's just not worth it. It's a flu, I'll live. I'd rather have flu than a side effect from the shot.

I did get the regular flu shot though, but just about 10 days before I got it I had flu like symptoms for 5 days... so I probably got the flu this year already. lol


----------



## RegalCharm (Jul 24, 2008)

TaMMa89 said:


> Spanish Flu back in the early 20th century started as a normal influenza and then mutated and turned lethal. Still, if this virus will mutate it isn't sure that the vaccine works anymore.
> 
> Swine flu jab link to killer nerve disease: Leaked letter reveals concern of neurologists over 25 deaths in America | Mail Online


 

By all accounts, the great Spanish Flu pandemic of 1918 wasn't really Spanish at all. It was American. In fact, it was an Army flu. The first victim, the "index patient," was an Army private named Albert Gitchell who worked as a cook at the Army's Camp Funston on the vast Fort Riley military reservation in Kansas. It is believed that U.S. troops heading to Europe brought the flu with them


----------



## CrazyH0rse (Jul 14, 2009)

RegalCharm said:


> *CBS Reveals that Swine Flu Cases Seriously Overestimated *
> 
> 
> Text size
> ...



called that one over 3 months ago just a lot of fear mongering imo. Im not going to be getting it either way though


----------



## RusticWildFire (Jul 6, 2008)

So, I voted yes because I have gotten both the regular flu vaccine and the swine flu nasal vaccine spray thinger. I didn't really want to but I just started nursing school this fall and our school made the swine flu one mandatory this past Monday since they have a big supposed outbreak here suddenly... If we didn't get it, we couldn't do our clinicals and if we can't do them, we fail out..so, I had no other choice unfortunately. I got it on Tuesday and I haven't died yet, so I hope I'm good to go!

It was kind of crappy though because our school told us the health department made it mandatory and they can make us do whatever they want, but when we went there to get vaccinated they told us that's a lie because they couldn't require anyone to.....our school just made it mandatory. Nice to have your school lying to you left and right. :-|:? They lie about a lot of things to us. It makes me feel quite uneasy at times. Anywho, that's my little rant about that.


----------



## APHA MOMMA (Jul 10, 2009)

I will never get any kind of flu shot. I believe they actually weaken your immune system. Everyone here that I have talked to that have had ANY flu shot, got sick right afterwards, lol. I don't give silly vaccinations for any of my animals nor my family and we have NEVER had any kind of problems. I just think that ppl make it out to be soo much more. No thank you, I want my immune system to stay nice and strong, we have it for a reason.


----------



## dacer44 (Sep 20, 2009)

I did get the regular flu shot but I will not be getting the H1N1. I got the flu shot simply because I want to do everything I can to reduce the chances of me missing work. I also work in the healthcare field and with kids. But I am a firm believer of regular hand washing and staying home if you feel sick. I am among the group that feels that the H1N1 is simply too new for me to get. However if I had a decreased immune system, diabetes or was elderly I would have thought more seriously about getting it. 

Just FYI though, the flu shot does NOT "make any get sick". You may get redness or swelling at the injection site, SLIGHT fever or SLIGHT nausea but it does not make you get the flu. Thats just people talking, not the truth. Unless they had some kind of reaction from the vaccine (people allergic to eggs shouldn't get it). But it won't make you get the flu.


----------



## upnover (Jan 17, 2008)

I don't normally get a flu shot, H1N1 isn't going to make any difference this year. Personally, I don't think it's that big of a deal. I'm young and healthy and like someone said before, vaccines don't make that much of a difference since you're only immunized for one strain. People are forgetting that there are deaths from regular flu every year as well. Now if I had young kids I would consider getting shots for them but that's not really an issue right now!


----------



## CrazyH0rse (Jul 14, 2009)

*It is possible to get sick from a vaccine if it isnt properly made. 


How are vaccines made?*

Vaccine manufacture starts by generating the very organism that produces the disease, the pathogen. 
Many bacteria, for example, can be grown on agar gel. Viruses are mass produced by infecting cells grown in tissue culture. 
Then the pathogen must be altered to make sure it doesn't trigger the disease itself. This can be done by: 


weakening, or attenuating the pathogen by growing it repeatedly to select a strain which doesn't cause complications of the natural disease. The polio and MMR vaccines are attenuated.
extracting the part of the pathogen that causes the immune response and using this in the vaccine. The Hib vaccine is made in this way.
killing the pathogen by heating it or by using formalin. The whooping cough vaccine is made in this way.
 The treated pathogen can then be combined with the other components (the adjuvant, stabilizers and preservatives) to produce a dose of vaccine. 
Scientists are trying to find new ways of producing vaccines, particularly using biotechnology and genetic engineering.


----------



## Haley (Aug 18, 2009)

Nope, because I already had H1N1.


----------



## APHA MOMMA (Jul 10, 2009)

CrazyH0rse said:


> *How are vaccines made?*
> 
> Vaccine manufacture starts by generating the very organism that produces the disease, the pathogen.
> Many bacteria, for example, can be grown on agar gel. Viruses are mass produced by infecting cells grown in tissue culture.
> ...


Thank You!!

I know for a fact that 4 of my friends and then also my husband got the flu after the shot. All got it around 4-9 days after the shot. My husband has to usually get the shot because he is a Paramedic and sometimes they require it where he works IF the flu virus is going around quite a bit (referring to the regular flu shot). My husband has RARELY been sick but every single time he gets the flu shot he will be down for around 2 weeks with the flu. My other friends were also down a couple of weeks after the shot. One was so bad that she couldn't not stop vomiting. I feel that any vaccine just weakens your immune system, that is just my belief though. I have never had a vaccine except for when I went to school when younger and the most of any kind of sickness I have ever got was a sore throat and runny nose and it always last to about 1-2 days without medication. 

But I am also one that doesn't believe in pain killers either. That includes during birth also. I don't know, maybe I am just weird but I just don't trust medication and the side effects it can hold.

*I mean, I guess it could have been possible that either the vaccine wasn't right or that they just had some kind of side effect to it. I just know that if my husband gets like that, I am sure not gonna let my daughter get the shot. It just makes me nervous. For those that are elderly or a weaker immune system, then I don't see a problem with them needing the shot, I have nothing against it, I just don't trust it*


----------



## CrazyH0rse (Jul 14, 2009)

Ideally you shouldn't get sick from a vaccine but because its made from the actual disease it is possible. Is it common? *probably not and for the most part they do work successfully but nothing is perfect.*


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Most people I know get sick after getting the flu shot, whether it's mild or severe. It's a killed virus, but your body can still react like it's a live virus.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

RegalCharm said:


> *CBS Reveals that Swine Flu Cases Seriously Overestimated *
> 
> 
> Text size
> ...


Great post, but I would be very careful of what CBS or any news station puts up on national tv. It's not because they make a story about it, that it has any true information in it. It's all based on the reporter selling the viewer a story, nothing else. If there isn't a single part of what it is they are putting up for everyone to see, it doesn't matter-just as long as you sit in front of tv to watch it.

The info you should follow are all the goverment own and operated web sites. The information you get straight from your local health care system(regardless of where you live). 

I rarely watch the news for that reason. They put what they want you to hear and see not always what's fact.

Cheers


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

My2Geldings said:


> Great post, but I would be very careful of what CBS or any news station puts up on national tv. It's not because they make a story about it, that it has any true information in it. It's all based on the reporter selling the viewer a story, nothing else. If there isn't a single part of what it is they are putting up for everyone to see, it doesn't matter-just as long as you sit in front of tv to watch it.
> 
> The info you should follow are all the goverment own and operated web sites. The information you get straight from your local health care system(regardless of where you live).
> 
> ...


Excellent post Kelly! I agree 100% I get most of my news from public news radio\TV or the internet. .

To the OP I don't, but my husband gets his flu shots every year and plans on getting the H1N1


----------



## kevinshorses (Aug 15, 2009)

The FDA does 3 years of studies to release lip balm but they can get an H1N1 virus out to the public in less than a year? I won't be getting it because of that and because the swine flu is no worse than any other flu. The CDC was able to track this flu all across the world but the media caused the panic by publicizing the death of every person who already had one foot in the grave as a suspected swine flu death. I don't believe most of those really were swine flu but even if they were 30,000 people a year die of the flu in just this country and nobody panics about that.


----------



## Moxie (May 28, 2008)

So, Seth got the H1N1, and then so did Craig. I am still waiting for my turn. Maybe this is like the vaccine in "I Am Legend" ... I could be Will Smith .. Wouldn't that be sweet??

I've seen the H1N1 up close and personal, errr.... at least the strand that my boys had, and it really wasn't so bad. Actually my grandma and I got into a heated discussion because she thinks it's the end of the world, and I believe that anyone who can afford gatoraid and t.p. and has a healthy immune system should be fine. Reeeaaaallllllyyyyy.... Think about all of those case you hear that were fatal, and then think about how it's spread like wildfire across our nation. So yea. 

Anyway, no one in my home will be getting the vaccine due to several reasons. I dont feel like I have been educated enough to really feel comfortable in making that decision, I've HEARD that there is mercury and aluminum in it, it seems to have developed rather quickly (if we can develop a vaccine that quickly, why are we still struggling with cures for cancer?) and finally many of the doctors in my area (The Mayo Clinic included) have refused the vaccine. To me that speaks volumes. 

That's my 2 cents.


----------



## Wallaby (Jul 13, 2008)

I'm not getting it. I just don't see the need since my brother had it a few weeks ago and I'm still totally fine.

Entertainingly enough (entertaining in a bad way, btw) my Mom has a severely weakened immune system (she has tons of medical problems so she has to take medicine that suppresses her immune system so that her body doesn't freak out in response to all her medication) so she really should get a shot for this since it really could kill her if she got it but guess what? She's allergic to the stuff they put the virus in to inject/administer the shot or whatever. I just find that stupid.


----------



## roro (Aug 14, 2009)

I didn't want to get it, but I got it today anyways. I was in the doctor's office for a medication update, and she asked if I wanted the vaccine. I said I wasn't sure, she recommended it so I took it. Plus, I got the flu mist instead of the shot. No side-effects so far.


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

roro said:


> I didn't want to get it, but I got it today anyways. I was in the doctor's office for a medication update, and she asked if I wanted the vaccine. I said I wasn't sure, she recommended it so I took it. Plus, I got the flu mist instead of the shot. No side-effects so far.


I'm such a wimp. I'd rather get the mist than the shot.


----------



## TaMMa89 (Apr 12, 2008)

I've heard that people have gotten symptoms from H1N1 vaccine.

Over here they generally recommend it but like I said I'm still sceptic. It has invented and produced so fast...


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

I had the Hong Kong flu in 1968 maybe I'm immune :wink::lol:


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

I don't think we will be getting it for a couple of reason. 

I feel that it wasn't tested enough, yes I understand that it's a vaccine and not a drug, but there are still negative side effects to vaccines. I'm also really leary that they are not allowing you to sue if you have any negative side effects to the vaccine, that makes me assume they are expecting alot of negative side effects. 

We are also at a very low risk, both me and my son are very healthy, with good immune systems. He doesn't go to school and I don't work so we could also stay at home and only go to town for groceries once a month. I feel it's safer for my family not to get it. However if we were at a higher risk (he was in school, I worked with the public) then I would reconsider.


----------



## eventerdrew (Mar 13, 2009)

I have to  My parents are really worried because we had a close friend die of the flu last year and they think it may have been one of the earlier strings of the swine flu. So... I'm going this Wednesday to get my intra-nasal mist.


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

My dad got it, the way he came out I'd rather get Swine Flu. But yeah mum & dad are not sure if my sister and I will be getting it.


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

My friend has the swine flu right now. I asked him how it feels - he laughed and said "It's the Flu. The symptoms of what I have now, is absolutely no different than what I had last year and the year before and the year before - it just has a name this time."

I'm fine with the Flu. Just so long as no one starts to turn into a Zombie, I'm good. 

The H1 Flu - seems that Children are the most suseptable *sp* to it. Right now in our area, 11 schools are closed. The school where my Boss's son attends, just had 24 phone calls from Parents stating that their children will not be in because they are sick.

Right now, their son is at home with a temp of 103 and it isn't breaking. 

I haven't heard much of adults getting this strand as of yet? There are alot of adults sick around me, but their symptoms are sore throats, head colds, chest colds. No fevers.


----------



## IheartPheobe (Feb 15, 2009)

I already had it, therefore I am immune so will not getting a vaccine


----------



## Sunny06 (Jun 22, 2009)

Too much Mercury 

Or so I've heard, read, etc.


----------



## IheartPheobe (Feb 15, 2009)

oh and also, it was not that bad. Yes I was exhausted and felt sick but never felt close to death or that it was even close to the worst thing I'd experienced! Actually the worst part was that my appetite went away, therefore was feeling very dizzy and sick because I hadn't eaten in a very long time!!


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

Hey! But losing weight is a good thing! Regardless if it was because you were sick. I think that's the only benefit from being sick, is the weight loss - *wink*


----------



## free_sprtd (Oct 18, 2007)

I voted NO.


----------



## RegalCharm (Jul 24, 2008)

From Local News. The last 2 sentences is the one that backs up some of 
the CBS News article

BELLAIRE, OHIO -- St. John's Elementary School in Bellaire was deluged with calls from parents, reporting that their children have the flu. 

School officials say the sick numbers have been steadily rising since last Wednesday. 
A few more children are out each day. 
But when it reached one-third of the student body, school officials made the decision after conferring with diocesan officials. 
In all, thirty-six students are now out sick. 
"We've just seen an increase in the number of students who are home with flu symptoms," said Principal Joe DeGenova. "Temperatures, body chills, body aches, the number has steadily risen. We thought that over the weekend it might drop, but it hasn't. It rose today." 
The Belmont County Health Department told school officials 25 percent absenteeism is significant, but they have now hit thirty-three percent. 
So the halls of learning will get a rest from students for two days, but janitors will be there, working full-tilt. 
"During that time, we are going to take steps to disinfect everything in the school," said DeGenova. 
*They say no student is getting tested for the H-1-N-1 virus. **At this point, they've been advised that any flu-like illness is automatically being considered the H-1-N-1 flu. *

One Ohio Valley School Closes Due To Flu - WTRF-TV - WTRF.com

now NOT testing to see if it is the H1N1 virus could lead to treatment
that is harmful. Yes, it has happened, the girl had tonsilitist, (sp)
she died.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

kevinshorses said:


> The FDA does 3 years of studies to release lip balm but they can get an H1N1 virus out to the public in less than a year? I won't be getting it because of that and because the swine flu is no worse than any other flu. The CDC was able to track this flu all across the world but the media caused the panic by publicizing the death of every person who already had one foot in the grave as a suspected swine flu death. I don't believe most of those really were swine flu but even if they were 30,000 people a year die of the flu in just this country and nobody panics about that.


 
I beg to differ a little bit. This particular kind of flu we are dealing with, has been a lot stronger than you think. My field of work allows me to see some the numbers and the outcomes.

I do see people have been panicking a lot more than they should and I know that most cases (if not almost all), recover very quickly. Having said that, the confirmed H1N1 cases we have had, our all patients that were under the age of 35, went into respiratory failure and died. 

People do die of the flu every year, its a known fact but this particular strain of the flu we are dealing with right now is a lot stronger than anything else we have had in the past. 

The scary part is? it's a matter of time before it mutates and starts coming back as a different stronger strain. We have taken a lot of precautions out here, but the H1N1 cases keep rising. 

Wash your hands regularly and use common sense people.


----------



## ClassicalRomantic (Jun 2, 2009)

I am going to have to get the flu and H1N1 shot due to me being preggers!!!!


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

My2Geldings said:


> I beg to differ a little bit. This particular kind of flu we are dealing with, has been a lot stronger than you think. My field of work allows me to see some the numbers and the outcomes.
> 
> I do see people have been panicking a lot more than they should and I know that most cases (if not almost all), recover very quickly. Having said that, the *confirmed H1N1 cases we have had, our all patients that were under the age of 35, went into respiratory failure and died.*
> 
> ...


ALL patients under 35 with confirmed H1N1 died?!?!

That makes me reconsider, I'd likely get the shot if that was the case.


----------



## Jillyann (Mar 31, 2009)

^^ I havent heard that before! I heard if youre 18, or younger, chances of it being fatal are higher, and if youre over like 60ish, your chances are higher of fatality as well.

I am 18, and am NOT going to get the shot. WAY too new, they know nothing about the long term affects IMO.


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

You don't have to get it, just think that it could possibly harm your baby. 

I'm pregnant and won't be getting it. 



ClassicalRomantic said:


> I am going to have to get the flu and H1N1 shot due to me being preggers!!!!


----------



## Jillyann (Mar 31, 2009)

I especially would not get it if I was pregnant!


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

My2Geldings said:


> I beg to differ a little bit. This particular kind of flu we are dealing with, has been a lot stronger than you think. My field of work allows me to see some the numbers and the outcomes.
> 
> I do see people have been panicking a lot more than they should and I know that most cases (if not almost all), recover very quickly. Having said that, the confirmed H1N1 cases we have had, our all patients that were under the age of 35, went into respiratory failure and died.
> 
> ...


 
So how many people under 35 had confirmed cases of H1N1 and died? I don't mean to insinuate anything but it could be that there was only one person. Just wanted to make sure.


----------



## RegalCharm (Jul 24, 2008)

*Pandemic (H1N1) 2009 - update 71*

23 Oct 2009 - 10:00 — WHO As of 17 October 2009, worldwide there have been more than 414,000 laboratory confirmed cases of pandemic influenza H1N1 2009 and nearly 5000 deaths reported to WHO.





Original article
 
that equals a death rate of .012 per 414,000 people.
not as deadly as the propaganda is.


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

I dont plan on getting it. Since little/no testing has been done, especially how it will affect a fetus, I'm not taking any risks.
My husband doesn't plan on getting it either.


----------



## xLaurenOscarx (Aug 11, 2009)

my brother got it and i didnt catch it from him so im guessing my immune system must me good?
im not getting it anyway! i dont think theyre giving them out in Ireland?


----------



## TaMMa89 (Apr 12, 2008)

My2Geldings said:


> I beg to differ a little bit. This particular kind of flu we are dealing with, has been a lot stronger than you think. My field of work allows me to see some the numbers and the outcomes.
> 
> I do see people have been panicking a lot more than they should and I know that most cases (if not almost all), recover very quickly. *Having said that, the confirmed H1N1 cases we have had, our all patients that were under the age of 35, went into respiratory failure and died.*
> 
> ...


I assume that (at least most of) these patients had a some kind of (long-term) disease/ailment that impacted on their constitution? I'm just a laity but I'd think that people who need to be hospitalized with a flu like this have often weaker health than just normal, all healthy people => they'll also die easier.

I'm a bit worried about a possible mutation too.


----------



## TaMMa89 (Apr 12, 2008)

Well, this thread popped up in my mind after the news we've received over here in Finland recently. Seems that they've found a raised number of children's narcolepsy cases here in Finland now during the spring/summer (at the moment 14 cases, when average of a year is 2-3 cases) and doubt it'd be linked to the swine flu vaccine we had over here.

Sure it's just a suspicion but I still hope they'll really investigate it. I also understand that, after the number of people who received the vaccine, that's just pretty small amount even tho they doubt there would be even 50 narcolepsy cases in Finland.

I'm just bringing that up because general atmosphere toward those people who refused to take that vaccine (me included) was kind of judgemental over here and also official authorities strongly recommend the vaccine. For example you Americans had different type of vaccine because your authorities thought the vaccine we used wasn't examined well enough. And what I've heard, the manufacturer doesn't take any responsibilty if these vaccines cause (or have caused) something so if it becomes proved that this vaccine caused those narcolepsy cases, who'll take care of victims?

I'm not against vaccines in general but really think some of them are important and has helped us to be a way more healthier. I still don't like it if you refuse to take a vaccine which you feel hasn't examined enough and then become disapproved because of that.

Links to the news:
http://newsroom.finland.fi/public/default.aspx?app=803&newsid=28267
Vaccine Expert: Doctors Withheld Narcolepsy Symptoms | News | YLE Uutiset | yle.fi
Minister Calls for Thorough Examination of Possible Link Between H1N1 and Narcolepsy | News | YLE Uutiset | yle.fi
Nordics investigate vaccine narcolepsy link - NEWS - General articles - Pharmaceutical Industry - PMLiVE

They're still investigating the case and are unsure about the connections.


----------



## RegalCharm (Jul 24, 2008)

“The 2010-2011 seasonal flu vaccine will include the H1N1 strain that was responsible for the 2009 pandemic,” said Vicki Monks, media spokesperson for the Oklahoma City-County Health Department.

Monks pointed to a February 2010 press release on the Flu.gov website that states: “Today’s recommendation to include protection against the 2009 H1N1 flu strain in next season’s flu vaccine was made by the FDA’s Vaccines and Related Biological Products Advisory Committee. The committee’s recommendations typically guide vaccine manufacturers in preparing each season’s flu vaccines. The World Health Organization has made the same recommendation.This recommendation will go into effect for next fall’s flu season. 
Read entire article


----------



## kmacdougall (Feb 12, 2010)

I'm basically a walking medical guinea pig so I get anything and everything on the go, so yes, last year I got the swine and wound up in the hospital. I have incredibly low blood pressure (my norm hovers around 60/40) and with the swine I was basically walking dead. I was 1500 miles away from my family when I got sick, and the doctors weren't telling me anything. 
My mom called the hospital and they told her that they wouldn't tell me to scare me, but for some reason they felt that I was liable to slip into a coma. It was pretty scary.

I'm still on the fence about this year's shot.


----------



## TaMMa89 (Apr 12, 2008)

The link between the vaccine and narcolepsy is kind of confirmed:

Panel Confirms H1N1 Vaccine Link with Narcolepsy | News | YLE Uutiset | yle.fi
Professor: Vaccine ingredients 'Not Researched' | News | YLE Uutiset | yle.fi
NewsRoom Finland
Health Official: Swine Flu Vaccinations for Children Possibly a Mistake | News | YLE Uutiset | yle.fi


Now I just wonder who'll compensate those families and kids who've caught narcolepsy.


----------



## Amblin Cowgirl (Apr 27, 2010)

I had my H1N1 shot last year, and I was fine. There were so side affects or anything like that. My arm was a little sore for a few days but that's about it. This year I got my flu shot, and that was fine too. They are just like any other shot you get. I hate needles, but I have to get the because I have asthma .. and if i were to get the flu and get really sick, my lungs would not hold up. I also have grandparents who are in a care home, and I feel I should have my flu shot to protect them as well, when I visit!


----------



## Heatherloveslottie (Apr 12, 2010)

I've had this vaccine for the second year running, and it had no worse side effects than the normal flu vaccine.

I chose to have it because I am on immunosuppressants to control my arthritis, making my immune system worse than other peoples. So I'm more likely to get swine flu and to be one of the minority that are severely affected. I was willing to take the risk of the jab over contracting a severe case of swine flu.


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

I got a vaccine within probably 6 months of having swine flu because they had free vaccines. My family got the nasal spray, I got a shot because I loathe nasal spray. I haven't had one since because it wasn't that bad. It was the flu. The flu sucks and I may lose 15lbs again, but I'll survive. Even if I end up going to the ER again to get fluids again because I can't keep anything other than small glasses of milk throughout the day.


----------

